# WJ on PLow Duty. Any others?



## wj4play (Nov 25, 2010)

I mounted my western 7'6'' 3 or 4 years ago on my 99 Grand, Still running strong. Any other Grands out for plow duty. I use this for commercial and residential, 2" lift with front/rear air shocks. was 265/75/16 tires now im running 285/75/16 revos.


















Wify was taking it to the store lol


----------



## wj4play (Nov 25, 2010)

few more


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I've always wanted to and might get around to it one of these days. What mount did you start with?


----------



## wj4play (Nov 25, 2010)

affekonig;1135107 said:


> I've always wanted to and might get around to it one of these days. What mount did you start with?


I have a western unimount off my 80 Chevy 3/4ton then I built a steel frame that I welded to the unibody of the jeep. I then welded the unimount to that. I also installed air shocks front and rear. Gabriel hijackers because the add an addition 1100# lift weight. the stock springs are very soft.

Front air shocks cross referenced to a 90's something ford taurus and then the back ones I used for a 1/2ton chevy truck. they work great but are very stiff during the summer.

Stock Dana 30/35 3.73:1 gears and 285/75/16 tires. The Jeep in the pictures have 265/75/16 tires on them.

I would Highly recommend a Tranny cooler and be sure you get the mechanical fan in conjunction with the factory electric fan. I have the towing package, but you can still install the mechanical fan if you don't have it on the water pump.

Stacking Snow









Bent Ram Pin


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm familiar with setting up trucks and Jeeps, but haven't looked into custom mounting a Unimount on one yet. That might be a project sometime soon. I had a TJ and have an XJ now (as far as Jeeps go, lots of other trucks over the years), both with Unimounts and air shocks and actually just installed a tranny cooler on the XJ the other night. I'd be interested in more pictures of the mount/body interface if you have them.

There's my old ZJ. I'd buy it back and mess with mounting a plow on it if I could:


IMG_4399 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## wj4play (Nov 25, 2010)

I will see what I can find, I mostly welded a Steel frame to the unibody and then welded the unimount to that. I am making a new mount that will have rubber bushings to absorb the vibrations. Also provide a easy way to remove it for summer. 

See if I can take some pics


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

What motor and transfer case does your Jeep have?

MLG


----------



## wj4play (Nov 25, 2010)

I have the 4.0 I6 42re transmission and a 242 transfer case. 

Original Transmission and transfercase on my second motor, 175,000 on the dial


----------

